# Brotherhood of Malice (A 40K RP) Recruitment)



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Years ago, the Inquisition uncovered and eradicated a sinister Chaos cult on Sepheris Secundus, a frozen mining world in the Calixis Sector. Largely consisting of disenfranchised serfs, those wretched workers who toil in the poisonous atmosphere of this world’s extensive mines, the cult offered escape from the oppressive labour and promised to free those nearly enslaved to the impossible demands of the God Emperor’s Tithe. 

Escape they found, for when word of this insidious group reached the ears of the Inquisition, the response was swift, brutal, and final. To a man, the cultists were exposed, shot or burned, and their blasphemous text consigned to purifying fires.

In the eyes of the Inquisition, it was a job done, subversives stamped out, and as a result, these protectors of the Imperium shifted their 
ponderous attention towards other whispers of fell deeds. Unsurprisingly, not all of the tomes and writings were destroyed. In the aftermath of the cleansing, a few curious serfs explored the flame-ravaged tunnels finding, as they searched for anything of value, one massive tome that described many of the rites and rituals associated with the extinct cult. The words that crawled and writhed on the pages disturbed them, and they nearly rid themselves of the blasphemous catalogue. However, they were a desperate people, having long endured the brutal environment and hopeless existence that entails being a miner on this world. A few deluded souls seized upon the idea that the best way to escape their fate was to bring down the wrath of the Imperium, to purge the world of all life, and to put an end to their miserable fates. 

As expected, their opponents thought them mad, for if they were so unhappy, they could end their own lives, but the core of this misled group thought not of themselves, but of their brothers and sisters, of their children, and their children’s children. So it was that they embarked on their insane mission, founded the Brotherhood of Malice, and set out to cause enough trouble that the powers in the Imperium would come and purge this planet.

What the saboteurs and rabble-rousers didn’t expect was Sepheris Secundus’s importance to the Calixis Sector. It was far too important a world to destroy, with the Imperium more likely to eliminate the “cult” than it would the entire planet. So, when the Brotherhood of Malice destroyed a processing plant near the Shatters, a particularly dangerous stretch of tunnels, the Imperium responded as it sometimes does when confronted with an unruly population: it sent a detachment of the Imperial Guard to clean out what the planet governors deemed as rebels. As expected, the Guard made short work of the miners and serfs, and once the surface area was cleansed, a few companies descended into the tunnels. After two days of pitched fighting, the uprising was erased 

The Guardsmen made great strides against the cultists, but they were unprepared for what they found in the depths of the mines. Lurking in these cyclopean tunnels were all manner of twisted and horrific creatures, queer sigils painted on the walls, and signs of Chaos everywhere. Not even the Brotherhood of Malice knew, and as they fled the hail of lasfire, they ran into the waiting tentacles of unspeakable horrors. The Mutants and Chaos Horrors stirred from their depths and made their way up through the tunnels to destroy the humans in the upper corridors.

Sensing approaching doom, the Commissar withdrew his troops and sealed off access to the Shatters, locking behind the metal vault his own men, the surviving cultists, and all sorts of terrifying creatures. It was decided that the Inquisition had not quite finished its task with this world. Until the Inquisition could come to the world, it was decided that the Gorgonid Mine—those tunnels that connect to the Shatters—would be sealed, closed off, and all operations halted.

This is a terrible development indeed, for not only does this revelation reveal that Chaos has gained a foothold on this vital world, but also that the economy of the Calixis sector has become imperilled—Sepheris Secundus is the principle exporter of vital ores, fuel, and other key chemicals. 

As a result, pressure to attend this matter builds and the Inquisition scrambles to assemble an experienced team of veterans to wipe out the infestation, but until their principal agents can be gathered, they must do something. And so it is that you find yourself hurtling through the atmosphere of Sepheris Secundus.

Nothing more than a band of mercenary’s, all the Inquisition could do in so short a time. No-one expects you to succeed. But will you prove them wrong?



*Rules*

Looking for a minimum of 12 decent length sentences for each post.

Character Death is entirely possible throughout this RP. Although I will of course avoid killing off your character randomly, if you go one on one with a Titan it might be bye-bye.

Post at least once per update. I will be including ‘mini-updates’. Basically answers to questions from NPC people. 

Please give me heads up if you are going to be unable to post for that update. Just a simple ‘Real life has been a bitch’ will allow me to not hold up the RP for you.

Leave the CS slot 'Favourite Colour' blank.

As a GM my word is final. If something happens you don’t agree with tell me, just don’t moan about it.

No Godmodding. Don’t control other players or put words in their mouths. 
And no spawning enemies because you want a fight.

I am looking for 4 to 8 players. 

I will not be having shotguns or similar calls on characters.

I will judge all posted characters sheets on the 20th of December and only accepting characters then.

I know this is a terrible time to start an RP so if there is little response I understand that people have a lot going on right now with finals and Christmas just around the corner.


*Character*

*Name:* (Simple, no nicknames please. Other people give you those, not you)
*Age:* (Everyone beneath 30 thanks, you’re mainly inexperienced.)
*Gender*: (M/F)
*Home World*: (Various choices are beneath)
*Career*: (The options are below the CS)
*Appearance*: (Things like your build, hair colour, eye colour, skin colour, distinguishing features)
*Personality*: (No silent types or loners thanks. Just what makes you tick)
*Personal Memento*: (Something you have to remind you of home. Maybe a necklace or a mask)
*Career Memento*: (Something that has distinguished your career. A medal or bone fragment)
*Favourite Colour:* (What colour do you love?)
*History*: (Basic childhood, introduction into your career and how you got where you are now)
*Equipment*: (Depends on class selected)
*Skills*: (Depends on class and homeplanet type)
*Imperial Divination:* (One quote of the Imperial Code you live by.)


*Available Classes*

*Guardsman *

Slots: 3

Equipment: Flak armour, Lasgun with 2 charge packs, Combat Knife, Simple Rations, Autopistol with 1 clip.

Skills: Basic Weapon Training (Trained in the use of Imperial Weaponry)



*Psyker *

Slots: 1
.
Equipment: Staff, Combat Knife, Robe, Compact Laspistol with 2 charge packs.

Side Effect: Tongue Bound/Hunted/Reconstructed Skull

Skills: Basic Weapon Training, Psychic Ability (Can send forth lightening with his mind)



*Scum*

Slots: 4

Equipment: Autopistol with 2 clips, Brass Knuckles, Rags

Skills: Basic Weapon Training, Charming (Life as a beggar has taught you to sweet talk)



*Cleric*

Slots: 2

Equipment: Aquilla Necklace, Robes, Candles, 5 Throwing Knives

Skills: Literacy (Years with the tomes of knowledge have taught you much) , Intimidation (You are a frightening sight to behold)



*Tech-Priest*

Slots: 1

Equipment: Metal Staff, Laspistol with 2 charge pack, Las Carbine with 1 charge pack, Robes, Flak Vest, Spare Parts, 3 Mechanicus Implants.

Skills: Basic Weapon Training, Advanced Tech Use (You can use most tech you find)



*Adept*

Slots: 3

Equipment: Robes, Stub Revolver with 12 bullets, Data-Slate, Auto-Quill

Skills: Pistol Training (You have been trained in the use of a pistol), Literacy



*Homeworlds
*

*Feral Worlds
*
Available: Guardsmen, Imperial Psyker and Scum

Skills: Survival (You know how to live in the wild), Tracking (You can track your enemies)



*Hive World*

Available: Cleric, Guardsmen, Imperial Psyker, Tech-Priest and Scum

Skills: Wary (You always watch your back and sleep lightly), Tech-Use (You know how to work tech)



*Imperial World*

Available: Adept, Cleric, Guardsmen, Imperial Psyker, Tech-Priest and Scum

Skills: Common Lore (You know all aspects of the Imperial Creed)



*Void-Born*

Available: Adept, Cleric, Imperial Psyker, Tech-Priest and Scum

Skills: Close Quarter Fighter (You have been trained to fight in tight spaces) 



*Forgeworld*

Available: Adept, Guardsmen, Tech-Priest and Scum

Skills: Tech Knowledge (You know all there is to know about machines)



*Schola Progenium*

Available: Adept, Cleric and Guardsmen

Skills: Skill at Arms (Your childhood consisted of training), Literacy


*Example CS*

Name: Mallear Francia

Age: 30

Gender: Male

Home World: Hive World

Career: Scum

Appearance: Mallear is scrawny in build, his limbs bone thin and skin pale from times of extended hunger. His hair is a matted mess of grey hair that clings to his scalp. His eyes are a dirty brown, constantly shifting, always watching.
The rags that adorn Mallear a murky green. Within their folds he has a small autopistol and a pair of brass knuckles. The rags drag along the crowd when he walks and so the bottoms of them are stained with mud and blood.

Personality: A shell of man. Once bubbly, warm and a born leader, years of hardship and being on the run have left him cold and uninviting. However maybe one day the old Mallear will return.

Personal Memento: Mallear can never be found without a small length of chain. All that remains of his father.

Career Memento: A box of used matches, that have saved his life during the cold nights.

History: For nearly thirty years, Mallear spent his life in the manufactorum of Malfi, one of the pre-eminent hive worlds in the Calixis Sector. Like his parents before him, he toiled long hours, giving his blood, sweat, and nearly all his time for the good of the hive. It was a thankless existence and one Mallear was happy to perform since he knew that his efforts added, even in a small way, to the prosperity of his world.

Popular, with connections throughout his block, many of the other dregs looked to Mallear for leadership, to represent their interests to the Administratum authorities that oversaw their collective labours. Mallear proudly championed his people, instilling them with pride for the mind-numbing tasks and encouraging them to push harder. Many believed that he would go far, rising above the rest to perhaps become a foreman. 

He might have, but something inexplicable happened. One day, Mallear enjoyed the friendship and respect of his peers, the favours of his masters, and the next, everything changed. The only explanation was a mistake, a mishap in the higher offices that confused Mallear for someone else. He was accused of murder, theft, acts so foul that to recall them causes Mallear to shudder. Everywhere he turned, there were arbitrators and bounty hunters looking for him. 

He knew it was his duty to turn himself in, to present his case. But deep down Mallear understood that such a move would be hopeless and fatal. So he hid, losing himself amidst the machinery that dominated the bowels of his world until he could find some way to escape.

The only way he could live was to get off the planet, and doing so was all but impossible in the depths. So he drifted upwards, creeping about, stealing food to survive, until you came to one of Malfi’s many spaceports. There he stowed away on a ship, the first ship he came upon, and hid in the cargo hold. The lighter escaped the atmosphere and it seemed as if he had slipped free. 

At least until Mallear learned he was on the personal craft of Lord Inquisitor Anton Zerbe. He was found, clapped in irons, and dragged before the frightening Inquisitor. Being tossed out of the airlock was his fate, but somehow, the man saw something in Mallear, perhaps his natural talents at leadership or maybe his familiarity with the dregs. He had Mallear released in exchange for his loyal service. He agreed. His slate was cleaned, and you’ve been a loyal servant ever since. 

It was chance he was passing nearby when the call went out. He was sent down with all haste and that is where he is now. Hurtling through the atmosphere towards the mines.

Equipment: Autopistol with 2 clips, Brass Knuckles, Rags.

Skills: Wary, Tech-Use, Basic Weapon Training, Charming

Imperial Divination: The only true fear is of dying with your duty not done.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry Romero, too many RPs going on already. If you'll accept new players mid-RP, I may put a guardsman in later.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I am considering that there will be survivors in the mine that can join mid-way through so that is completely fine


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

what does void-born mean


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

son of azurman said:


> what does void-born mean


Use your imagination.

Void being space, born being birth... :scratchhead:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so like fleet, space station,asteroid base etc


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

son of azurman said:


> so like fleet, space station,asteroid base etc


Yes, to be void born means to not be born on a planet; be that a ship, station orbiting a planet/planetoid, or something like an asteroid.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, what dark said, thanks guys.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Last time I was here Romero your roleplays were not well thought out or interesting. I am glad to see that you've improved since the backstory on this roleplay is very interesting. Don't take what I've said as an insult, its meant as a compliment. 

*Name:* Preacher Darin
*Age:* 27
*Gender*: Male
*Home World*: *Schola Progenium*
*Career*: Cleric
*Appearance*: Darin stands at 5'11" and weighs about that of an average man. He has no hair and his eyes are a shade of green. Darin would in fact be considered a very ordinary priest of the Ecclesiarchy if it were not the ritually scarring done to the top of his skull. It has been inscribed with name of every heretic whom was apart of the murder of his family. Only one has been burned away by fire, seventeen more still remain.
*Personality*: Vengeful. Darin, in fact, is a gregarious man but very quick to see slight in anything anyone says. While not so severe as to see slights behind simple greetings -- it would considered common for him to take constructive criticism of his actions or words to be a blasphemous insult to his pride. His pride and ego is another downfall of his. He sees his own personal goals of faith, purity, and hatred to be above all other concerns. In his mind -- his whole life is one epic story and he is the hero.
*Personal Memento*: A simple silver necklace with the picture of an old woman in it. The picture his no meaning to him. Its from the frist girl he ever bedded during his stay at the Schola Progenium. She's dead now and really meant nothing special to him ... he just thinks its a neat token to have.
*Career Memento*: A jawbone. The jawbone is human in nature and is hung around his next by a silver chain. It use to belong to a rival priest during his training in the Ecclesiarchy. He was able to convict the man of heresy and after his execution had the jawbone sent to him. A reminder to all heretics.
*Favourite Colour:* 
*History*: Born the son of an Administratum clerk on the world of Beauxart. Darin's childhood had barley begun when his father was convicted of heresy by the local priest and sent to death. His mother was killed by simple association but the priest spared him because he was but a child and his mind still fresh to propaganda. He was permitted to enter the Schola Progenium -- his father, afterall, had still been a subject of the God-Emperor, plus the priest pushed this along. During his stay in the Schola Progenium he developed several character flaws and strengths as a direct result of watching his parents be killed. Heresy became a plague to him something that was contagious. Death would not be his fate. Therefore to protect his soul he opted to become apart of the Ecclesiarchy and managed to convince his instructors that, that would be the best course for him.

His early days in the Ecclesiarchy were wrought with alienation and torment once words of his parent's fate got out. Distrusted by his own instructors and bullied by his peers he became a very hard person early in life. Their taunts, beatings, and insults only fueled his hatred of them and of all those whom were heretics. He blamed his parents for his fate and swore to purge heresy wherever it could be found. Despite his fervent sermons, his brimstone rhetoric, and his condemnation of anything even slightly open-minded -- he was still unliked. 

Fearing he would succumb to the blind hatred of others he had to recreate himself. A stroke of luck finally came his way when the man whom had condemned his parents, the priest named Barcus, was convicted of heresy himself and executed. A week later, he walked down the halls of the cathedrals with names tattooed onto his now bald scalp. Nobody knew how he acquired the names, who the people were, or why he'd done that to himself but the message was clear. He was out for vengeance. 

He was en-route back to his original birthworld of Beauxart, after having convicted and executed one of the names on his scalp, when his vessal was hailed by the Inquisition -- Darin's reputation was minute but it was known amongst the sea of otherwise nameless souls in the nearby stars. He gladly took the oppurtunity to serve the God-Emperor and prove his faith once more. He set forth to the world of Sepheris Secundus.
*Equipment*: Aquilla Necklace, Robes, Candles, 5 Throwing Knives
*Skills*: Literacy, Intimidation, Skill-at-Arms
*Imperial Divination:* "Innocence proves nothing."


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

all i need to do is history and my char will be up


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

oh god want to join this will have one up later when I get this F'ing physics essay done


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Some nice responses so far.

As a note to everyone this action RP is going to be quite free-roam. So as an example bit of update.

*"Beyond the portal you see a macabre scene. A two-metre wide corridor extends for some distance ahead of you. Flickering light generated by green lamps set inside support pillars cast everything in a sickly glow. The floor is covered in blood suggesting a great slaughter took place here. The chunks of flesh and glistening organs confirm your suspicions. 

Scattered here and there are sodden uniforms of Guardsmen, some still clothing a piece of their owner flesh. A door stands on the west wall a few metres ahead and open passages branch off to the right and left all along this shaft’s length."*

As you can see there are a lot of options there. Your character could: 

A) Search the remains. 
B) Go through the door in the west.
C) Take the right branch.
D) Take the left branch.
E) Run away

That is just the simple idea, you can completely split up as a group if you want.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd like to take part in this. (Suffering from depression atm, but hoping that RP will help me through it).
How often do you think you would be doing updates (e.g. weekly/fortnightly)?

I've got loads of RP experience (I'm not jaded or saying "I've been there, done that") and I'm open to playing just about any character.
I could also RP something that we don't have...e.g. a Hiver if there's mainly void-born, or a Psyker/Tech-priest if we have mainly Guardsmen, etc.
I'm also open to people suggesting things such as shared pasts (e.g. former comrades), or if you want to have a good-natured rivalry going on between them (e.g. such as Gimli and Legolas have by keeping track of who has killed the most orcs in the LOTR movies).

I've got the Inquisitor Handbook (is that the right sector for this setting?), but I've not really read through it and I don't have the main rulebook.
Just to ask: what do the 'slots' mean? Are they extra skills or traits over and above the ones you get for your career and homeworld?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name= Ferrum **** (latin for iron man)

age=28

gender=male

home world=void-born

career=tech-priest/Enginseer

appearance= Ferrum is of an unknown build as both his arms have been replaced by mechanical parts and pistons allowing him increased strength and battle reflexes but his limbs require regular assistance due to not having the natural healing capabilities of real arms.

personality=Ferrum although young is experienced due to serving alongside an imperial guard regiment during their crusade against the eldar of craftworld of Kra’wor. Ferrum has learned to separate his work life from his personal life in the form of being as stubborn and as blank as a rock in combat/on duty whereas afterwards he is very sociable and a good light hearted companion.

personal memento= a necklace with the inquisitorial I which he received from is brother upon his promotion to full inquisitor.

career memento=a wrist bracelet made of iron with a pendant dangling from it, the pendant is of the cult mechanicus which he scavenged from a knight castellan after it was shot down by eldar flyers.

favourite color=

history= Born on the conquest class star galleon “The StarWarden” Ferrum’s father was a renowned rogue trader and his mother was his father’s first mate. Ferrum had a twin brother Blaidd **** (wolf man) and the two learned from an early age what they were destined to be. Ferrum spent much of his childhood down in the armory with the head tech priest and his servitors wile his brother Blaidd spent many an hour reading over the imperial creed and stories of imperial heroes. At the age of 16 Ferrum travelled with the tech priest to a nearby forge world wile his brother was sent to the schola progenium. Until the age of 25 Ferrum trained with the priests in the way of the machine and caught on really quick, At 25 he became an enginseer and was assigned to the Vonyak hazard regiment in their fight against an eldar occurrence.

At 27 he returned to the forge world to see an old face, his brother now amongst the ranks of the inquisition had travelled to see him again along with his father now the wealthiest man in the sector. Ferrum joined his father’s crew as head tech priest and greatly improved the starwarden’s array of weapons and defense systems along with designing his own variant of chain sword that was lighter, faster and sharper than the standard imperial variant. At age 28 he had vastly changed the ships armory and was soon to takeover the local forge world as its lead designer when disaster struck. An eldar fleet said themselves to be the survivors of the war against the vonyak hazard regiment opened fire obliterating the ship and its fleet.

Ferrum managed to escape in a one man shuttle but no others were so lucky, After being rescued by a passing imperial fleet he was dropped off on a hive world in a far away sector from were he was found. With no ship, retinue and no were to go he wondered the planet repairing primitive transports and weaponry until he found him. In one of the many taverns a traveller sat alone constantly being bothered by the locals, after an hour or so a drunk local punched the traveller straight in the face which was returned with a laspistol shot to the chest. As the whole bar attacked the stranger his hood was pulled down revealing the face of Blaidd.Seeing his brother in trouble ferrum used his staff to knock back the brawlers and the two stood back to back fending off the drunk brawler with ease.

After all were eventually knocked unconscious the two left and exchanged pleasantries. Blaidd spoke of a nearby mining world with a local chaos incursion that he was to stop, Ferrum stayed with his brother that night in a local inn until first light when he awoke to a bang. One of the drunks from the bar had sneaked into their room and fired a few bullets into the inquisitors heart killing him instantly, After beating the murderer with his iron fists he stole a merchant ship and headed for the mining world. if his brother couldn't finish the job then he would finish it for him.

equipment=metal staff, laspistol with 2 charge packs, lascarbine with 1 charge pack, robes, flak vest, spare parts, 3 mechanical implants.

skills=basic weapon training, advanced tech use,close quarter fighter.

imperial divination=you will shoot your enemy once to ensure he fights no more that day. You will shoot traitors twice to ensure nothing less than their deserved death.
(i don't know the imperial creed so i just chose a quote)


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks to SOA and Blackguard for the early sheets. Much appreciated.

Good to have interest from you andygorn, am sad to hear about the depression and wish you all luck.

Slots is the number of players who can play that career. And in terms of gaining traits i have this planned as a series of RP's with players improving as the you gain more experience.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so like every rp is a different mission and they all travel and work together or different rps but same mission just progressed?


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, Romero's Own.
I'll have a think about playing a character which we haven't already got (not to be against anyone, just to give the team a bit more differences). 

In my experience, one game or setting might be a series of completely unconnected missions, or smaller sections which end up being parts of a bigger conspiracy.
IMHO, that's one of the joys of RP: players should never (at least initially) know what's coming up. Also, if you treat an NPC badly in the first couple of missions, they might eventually become an enemy later (or treat them well and they may become a bit more friendly and helpful)...it's all quite intechangeable as time goes by.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

right will join this evening after college as that will be my essay's done then after that there should be no more till next year


----------



## Moxen (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey. Just joined the forum, but I'm not new to RP in any way. Mind if I put up a guy?




Name: Caius Veneficus
Age: 25
Gender: Male
Home World: Hive-World
Career: Psyker
Appearance: Caius is a lean and tall man in his mid twenties. His hair is shaven closely to his head, his face completely clean aside from a thin and somewhat deep scar that runs from his right eyebrow to his temple, as well as a minor burn scar on his left cheek.

Personality: Paranoid and constantly watching, Caius is a quiet but friendly man, provided he is at least somewhat familiar with a person. To most he seems shady and not trusting, but he means well. Usually. The man is intelligent with no doubt in his mental and Psyker prowess, but has learnt to keep quiet and to distance himself from everything. 

Personal Memento: A dark and ratty hood/cloak that is threadbare and tearing around the edges. It is all the he has to remind him of his parents, for the cloak is something his mother made him for his birthday ages ago.

Career Memento: A bolt-pistol shell from an old fight, which is found in a pouch around his waist. The shell came from an enemy who had shot at him, and nearly killed him. This fight was the most he had ever used his Psykr powers, and he keeps the shell to remind him to be cautious.

Favourite Colour:

History: Caius had always wanted to be a Librarian of the Space Marines, or even a Psyker of the Guard as a child, but as he grew older, and he learned of the cruel nature of the Imperium, he began to become disenchanted. His childhood was pretty routine, considering he was a Psyker. No Daemon invasions, no real usage of his powers to keep him off the radar, his Psyker powers were always low-level anyway, or so he believes. How he has avoided Daemon possession is beyond him, but he believes he'll be possessed any day, and as such, keeps himself away from his family and loved ones.

When he was around 19, he fled his home, for fear he had become tainted by the warp. Later, he discerned that it was only an intense fit of paranoia and anxiety, but he decided to stay away to keep them safe from himself. Every once in awhile, he has the fits again, but they have never gotten as bad as they were when he left.

After his breakdown, Caius bumped into a small family of thieves, whom he associates with often. He keeps to himself, but they take care of him and give him a place to rest when his feet are tired and bleeding. In return for a few favours from time to time, of course. The family may occasionally ask him to steal some food, or a trinket, or something of the like, or even something on a larger scale if they are feeling ambitious.

Equipment: Simple staff and a long combat dagger, worn Compact Laspistol with two charge packs, hooded robes.

Skills: Basic Weapon Training, Psychic Ability, Wary, and Tech-Use

Imperial Divination: "Beware the Witch."



Tell me if I'm doing this wrong.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

moxen a couple of things:

1.romero said keep the colour empty

2.its kinda funny how he's a psycher and his divination is beware the witch (not so much a problem just a bit odd to me

other than that you've done it right just i don't know how much Romero is expecting for history so it might need extending.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, as soa said, read through the rules fully and you will se what is wrong.


----------



## Moxen (Dec 11, 2012)

son of azurman said:


> 2.its kinda funny how he's a psycher and his divination is beware the witch (not so much a problem just a bit odd to me
> 
> other than that you've done it right just i don't know how much Romero is expecting for history so it might need extending.


I was purposely making it ironic that he'd say that, turning it into something of a calm threat. As for history, I can fill it out for sure. I kept it short so I didn't mess up fluff-wise. My brain is being completely retarded right now, if you haven't noticed :shok:

EDIT: Feeling better, and my brain is working. Another reason why Caius' Divination is what it is, is because he knows how flimsy his sanity could be, and how dangerous he could be if possessed, so he not only is wary of all other Psykers, but also himself. 

EDIT 2: Changed the history/expanded on it.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for those changes Moxen.

To be honest i feel perfectly fine with starting this RP with just the three of you if no-one else shows interest.


----------



## Moxen (Dec 11, 2012)

Even if more people did want to join, and we had already started, I recall either you or Soa saying something about finding survivours for people who want to join later on.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

it would be a shame to not have anyone else show interest but then again it means we wont have to wait as long for posts


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

righty everything for college is finally DONE. expect a character sheet up tonight


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll be putting a PC together later this afternoon today (UK time)...willl be a male Feral World Guardsman, if that sounds okay?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh yes, thank you for going for a guardsman andygorn, was just thinking this group lacked some firepower. 

And looking forward to the CS glasses man


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

right here it is (Sorry for the delay was watching the Hobbit had such a nerdgasm)
Name: Jackson Winser

Age: 18

Gender: M

Home World: Hive World

Career: Conscript (Guardsman)

Appearance: Jackson stands at 5'10 and is a slim build. His hair is raven black and is wild with normally the hair coming down one side of his face leaving only one dull blue eye to see. His face is especially clean having no scars or any other type of wound which only reveals how new he is to the wars. On the left upper shoulder he has the symbol of the imperium tattoo'd onto his skin leaving him for ever marked as an imperial citizen. He has his dog tags dangling from his neck which are exceptionally clean again showing his lack of combat experience

Personality: Jackson is cocky and loud. He is willing to go around and try anything to impress anyone be it friends or superiors. He also is a rather friendly and talkative chap normally being able to determine who are friends and how are enemies with just a single look at them. He is however paranoid. Although he is cocky and loud he will always judge a situation for risk then decide upon whether or not to perform the said task.

Personal Memento: A simple silver pocket watch once belonging to his father, A signed picture of a guardsman squad which was his old squad

Career Memento: A horn of a blood letter gained from a CQC battle with a blood letter once it had gotten inside the facility's perimeter 

Favourite Colour:

History: Jackson was born on a Hive World and born into a poor family who barley had enough money to support the house and feed themselves. He was however treated fairly and kindly with the neighbors being friendly and willing to help with the new addition to the apartment complex which Jackson called home.
Jackson's mother used to be a medic for the Imperial guard she stood at 5'9 and had long flowing blond hair and silver gray eyes she worked at the hospital close by. His father was stocky and stood at 5'11 with black hair and he used to be an guardsman. A Sargent from the world of catachan he stopped working for the guard because of an injury meaning he could not carry much anymore. His job was a security guard for the bank across the road and he was a bloody good one. His face was ragged and scared and the one time some tried to rope the place he ended up with a broken arm and nose from Jackson's father. 

Jackson's mother and father met at a imperial guard medical facility where Jackson's father had been submitted to after being ambushed by orks. Jackson's mother was working there and began tending to the catachan's wounds. Of course other time with much talking and chatting they fell in love and Jackson's father was honorably discharged from the guard due to his inability to lift things anymore and Jackson's mother finished her tour of duty and they settled down at the hive world.

Now Jackson attended public schools and was like any normal boy making friends buckling down and reading however by the age of seventeen a guardsman came knocking at the door of his house hold. His father had been let of work early and got up and walked other to the door. behind it was a man asking for Jackson. As jackson approached the door the man smiled and said "Ahh I assume your Jackson Winser. I have been looking for you" He entered the apartment and sat down across form Jackson. He opened up a briefcase and looked through some files. "Tell me lad have you thought about joining the imperial guard?" Jackson shook his head. "Well we think that you would make a fine soilder and are offering you a placement." Jackson stared at the man. Work was getting rare around the parts he lived and he was looking for a job this seemed all to perfect. So Jackson agreed and started his first tour of duty.

The first battle he came to was a fight against chaos. The battle was harsh and fierce with the guardsman wining with moral revitalized at the arrival of the new company and the guardsmen got stuck back in. Jackson was assigned to defend a port which was bringing in more imperial supply's. It wasn't long before chaos attacked. It began like normal with Jackson patrolling around the main doors when the alarm sounded. A missle exploded against a window sending shards into Jackson's face. He quickly went to the upper floors and got into position. The targets were deamons. Blood letters of Khorn. They came charging through towards the port. He heard the comissar on the next floor yell the order to fire at will and Jackson began firing. The charging deamons where hit by a wall of lasgun fire bringing deamons down as they disappeared into the warp. The battle was long with Jackson going through seven charge packs. Jackson smiled and went down stairs to carry on his patrol his smile turned into a face of shock and fright. In the main lobby was a injured blood letter. It hissed at Jackson and began to slowly approach him. Jackson tried to call out but his voice would not come. As the deamon came closer Jackson pulled out a knife that was originally his father's when he was a catachan jungle fighter. The deamon charged and Jackson swung wildly. The blade went straight through the blood letters horn and into his skull. The deamon howled and began to disperse into the warp. Hearing the commotion some men had come down stairs and saw the final parts of the fight. From that day on Jackson in the squad was known as Jackson 'Deamon Killer' Winser (or Jackson DK winser). For some reason the horn did not return to the warp and Jackson now carry's it around with great pride. 

It was three days after that and the whole planet was talking about Jackson 'DK' Winser. Although few knew the real story the rumors ranged from him killing a simple wounded blood letter to defeating a Blood thirster with his bare hands. Jackson didn't really mind the title but hated it when people said he killed a blood thrister and was quick to correct them. The battle on the planet was won with Jackson working as a form of 'model' to the other guard with most feeling victory when he was there.

On the way back home Jackson's name was called out. A man wearing the symbol of the Inquisition was the source of the voice. Apparently he was being re-assigned to perform a certain task on A world where chaos had gotten a foot hold and they wanted people who had faced daemons. Jackson asked what he was told about him and the Inquisitor told him that he had heard the story of how he held a port against a army of daemons by himself. Jackson tried his best to correct the inquisitor but he wouldn't let Jackson get a word in. So he was put on the ship and sent of to wherever he was going to be sent. All he had was his dads pocket watch. A picture of his old squad with them all signed it (Even the commissar had signed it) and the horn of the single blood letter he had killed which had thrown him into these events

Equipment: Flak armour, Lasgun with 2 charge packs, Combat Knife, Simple Rations, Autopistol with 1 clip
Skills: Basic weapon training, wary, tech-use
Imperial Divination: It is better to die for the Emperor than to live for yourself.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

*Name:* Private Jerren Colis
*Age:* 23
*Gender:* Male
*Home World:* Feral World (Mortressa)
*Career:* Guardsman

*Appearance:*
Nearly 6’ tall and with a wiry, athletic build, Jerren keeps his head shaved bald, but has a long sandy blonde moustache and goatee beard.

He doesn’t have any obvious scars which show through his clothing, but his left torso displays a healed purple scar which stretches almost halfway around his middle from front to back.

His usual uniform is what looks to be a blue dress-duty uniform [OOC: very similar to ones used by the Mordian units, with a peaked cap, gloves, buttoned tunic and flak armour worn beneath or woven into the fabric?], but is now quite faded in colour.
However, although it looks well-used, it is obviously of sturdy quality and strongly-made.


*Personality:*
Despite his skills, Jerren still views himself more as a ‘recruit’ rather than a fully-fledged ‘Guardsman’, so he often lets other people he is assigned with take the lead and make decisions.
He has a relaxed manner, is very helpful, often jovial and makes friends easily, reacting well under pressure, despite his young age.

*Personal Memento:*
Old medikit box (now empty) inscribed with a phrase from his parents. This was a gift from his family when he became accepted as a scout trooper in the army.

*Career Memento:*
A crudely-made copper necklace with an axe pendant hanging from it. (This is his version of an emblem of the “Sythewind” veterans units from his home planet which he had previously hoped to join one day).
This is an item he made for himself which he clings to as it reminds him of the hopes that he had when he was younger.
Sometimes, he thinks about how his life might have turned out if he had stayed on his home planet. But he knows that his life is much different and better now with the Inquisitor, so he has no regrets about the past. 

*Favourite Colour:*

*History:*
Born on the Feral World of Mortressa, life was a daily struggle against the many carnivores and sentient plant life which teemed across the planet.
When the planet was initially colonised, the inhabitants were mainly supposed to be engaged in exploration and treasure-seeking. However, the planet’s flora and fauna proved to be voracious and hostile, which meant that the eager adventurers and meek young families there swiftly had to become seasoned fighters and beast-hunters just in order to survive and expand their territory. Life continued like this for more generations that records could remember.

Jerren was born to one such young family which had sought fame and fortune amongst the stars. His father was a botanist and his mother was amongst the Guards sent to protect them.

With 90% of the humans involved in some element of part time or full-time home defence or the military, it was expected that Jerren would take his place alongside the local troopers, as well as learning a trade of metal-working, although he spend a lot more time ‘in the field’ amongst the forests and swamps instead of repairing barricades or fencing.
Due to the planet’s extreme conditions, his childhood was fraught with danger, but he never let this get him down and he found it easy to make close friends.

As he matured, he became skilled in tracking and hunting the animals of the forests.
The new recruits had to go out exploring in groups under the supervision of full troopers: they would learn how to track and avoid the beasts, but these would then be killed by these regular troopers.

If they survived long enough, the ultimate promise for the recruits was that they could become full troopers and -if they reached veteran status- they would be drafted into the renowned “Sythewind” units and given ceremonial hand-axes as badges of honour. Yet this promise was very distant as yet.

Over a couple of years, Jerren eventually claimed his first kill whilst still a novice.
A badly wounded Grox had scattered his unit and then bore down upon him. Knowing that he could never outrun the creature, he rolled mostly out of it’s charge (although it wounded his side) and it hit a tree. Then he climbed upon the stunned animal’s back and repeatedly impaled it through the eye with a broken branch, ending it’s life.

When the unit regrouped, he was disciplined for disobeying orders (because he was still a novice and should not have tried to tackle beats single-handed), but his punishment was not as harsh as it could have been and he also received a commendation because he had shown reckless bravery in dealing with the threat.

As part of their training, after a period of time the novices had to swap their lighter camouflage clothing for the units; royal blue starchy dress parade uniforms, to make the conditions harder on them and also that they would have to be more careful work harder not to be seen by the prey.

After one such mission, he returned to the compound to find that it had been overrun. The outer perimeter fences had been broken down by what seemed to have been herds of trampling animals and most of the damage to structures had been done by animals as well.
Yet, amongst the creatures’ bodies they found many colonists’ corpses which were in the grimaces of death by poisoning and several bodies had also been impaled by lots of jet-black shards.

Of his parents, he never found their bodies, although blood trail led back into the forests and he hoped that they were still alive. Before they could regroup and start to think about what to do, an Imperial lander came into view, and out stepped Inquisitor Anton Zerbe.

Zerbe did not seem to show he cared much about the loss of Imperial lives or the fate of the outpost, but he was very interested in the bodies and traces of strange runes he found in the grasses. When the Inquisitor ordered the remaining people to abandon the outpost and accompany him, Jerren did not refuse.
He had been told of whole worlds following Inquisitors (even if it meant their demise in The Emperor’s name) and he genuinely believes in their authority and in the Imperial Creed.

Over time, the other people “recruited” from his home died or were sent on other assignments, so he is the last one from this area left in the Inquisitor’s immediate retinue.

Jerren has not asked about it, but he doesn't know why the Inquisitor recruited him and has kept him close in his service instead of sending him on other missions far away. Perhaps Zerbe was just taking everyone he could? Or maybe he sees a special quality in Jerren?

Jerren doesn't really think about such things very often, but he is now looking forwards to this mission. Whatever challenges await, he has confidence in working with his new comrades.

*Equipment =*
Flak armour, Lasgun +2 charge packs, Combat Knife, Simple Rations, Autopistol +1 clip

*Skills = *
Basic Weapon Training (Trained in the use of Imperial Weaponry)
Survival (You know how to live in the wild)
Tracking (You can track your enemies)

*Imperial Divination:*
“The Emperor’s Truth is the brightest of torches: use it to find the enemy in their shadows.”

[Thanks for reading this, everyone. Jerren is quite an 'open book' with people and will share details about himself if you ask, but I'm also more than happy to change anything about this character. Or to add/delete detail about him if you want to know any more about him. Or if you want me to add 'a bit of mystery' to him? etc. Also, please let me know if any of the other characters want to be included in Jerren's background (subject to Romero's Own's permission, of course). Ta! - AndyGorn].


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Those are two very nice characters. Thanks to you both.

My only problem is a small one. Glasses man, there is a slight problem with your CS but if you read through the rules you will see what it is.

Remember, the character review is tomorrow and that is the last chance for anyone to join the starting group


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Romero, I dont get it? Are you just to good to tell people whats wrong or are you just to lazy?

If something is wrong or should not be there than just fucking tell the person.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

OK dark, first off, i'm not doing an in depth character reveiw until tommorow, as i stated when this first started.

And secondly, the whole point of me not telling them what is wrong, instead saying 'go read the rules' is that they actually go read them. At least three people have submitted character sheets without reading the hidden rule. I'm just making sure everyone reads the rules instead of just skipping them


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I didnt say do an in depth review of each character, you can tell people what needs changing without going the full monty.

And really mate, a hidden rule?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well if they read all rules then there would be nothing to change so either they got short memory or just skip it


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

I saw the rules and thought I would make a joke (Reference to monty python the quest for the holy grail bridge of death) but I will change it


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, reever is in the right here

I once saw someone on another site put a password at the end of his post so that he knew people had read the whole thing through before posting their characters. That is sensible, not the idea of a hidden rule



The only rule that hasn't been followed by everyone is the rule about leaving the favourite colour part blank, a rule which only one person has missed; Glasses man. Dude, tell him what he's got wrong because that rule is seemingly pointless. Why stop them from choosing a favourite colour for their character? Is it to make sure they read the rules? Dude, very few people remember all the rules different people put up because they're almost all the same. The only differences tend to be amount of writing required and how many chances you have with godmodding. With your rules list you have two which are notices rather than rules which are the last two. The only 2 rules there that really need to be read because they affect the IC and the character sheets put up is that one about post size and the one about no attempting to reserve spots


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Glasses man said:


> I saw the rules and thought I would make a joke (Reference to monty python the quest for the holy grail bridge of death) but I will change it


Sorry glasses, i thought it was a joke but couldn't be sure. Never seen it so didn't get the reference, my bad.



Santaire said:


> Actually, reever is in the right here
> 
> I once saw someone on another site put a password at the end of his post so that he knew people had read the whole thing through before posting their characters. That is sensible, not the idea of a hidden rule


What's the difference? It's pretty much the same idea.



Santaire said:


> The only rule that hasn't been followed by everyone is the rule about leaving the favourite colour part blank, a rule which only one person has missed; Glasses man. Dude, tell him what he's got wrong because that rule is seemingly pointless. Why stop them from choosing a favourite colour for their character? Is it to make sure they read the rules?


That is the 'hidden rule'. And no-one else has missed it because i made corrected them when they did make the mistake. What would make the rule pointless would be telling them what was wrong. By not telling them, simply saying to read the rules, i am ensuring they see the important info in the rules so there is no problems as the game progresses.




Santaire said:


> Dude, very few people remember all the rules different people put up because they're almost all the same. The only differences tend to be amount of writing required and how many chances you have with godmodding. With your rules list you have two which are notices rather than rules which are the last two. The only 2 rules there that really need to be read because they affect the IC and the character sheets put up is that one about post size and the one about no attempting to reserve spots


To be honest, most people don't remember the rules because they don't read them. An awful lot of people skim read the rules, this could lead to them not seeing something vital and so encountering difficulty as the RP goes on.

And i certainly don't agree with you saying that only two things tend to change. Rules are vital to the structure of an RP and not reading them can be serious flaw.

And you saying only two rules need to be read just enforces my previous points AND the need for a hidden rule to make sure the people read them.

But thanks anyway for ruining the entire point of the hidden rule by posting about it here. Spoiler tags anyone?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Why is there any need for it though. People don't forget the rules.

I can list most of them now:
No Godmodding
At least 7 sentences (7 seems to be the most common amount of sentences)
GM's law is final
Character death is possible
5-10 character min and max (5-10 is relatively popular for character limits. Also there is 4-8 as seen here and 6-12 and also 8-12 sometimes)
Respect others in the roleplay
Follow the character sheet exactly
Post at least once per update

Rarely do people go further than this when they set rules. Sometimes they even shorten it out of respect for people who tend to know most of these rules quite well

Edit: But if you really are that paranoid about it, I've put the 'spoiler' in one of these 

Example


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Santaire, i really don't want to get into an argument right now. It's Christmas ok, tis the season to be jolly.

If you really want to argue this point then pm me and we can settle it there, away from this thread.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Romero's Own said:


> Sorry glasses, i thought it was a joke but couldn't be sure. Never seen it so didn't get the reference, my bad.


You'd think the bit about being hurled into a fiery abyss would have been a good tip off.



Romero's Own said:


> What's the difference? It's pretty much the same idea.


The difference is that a hidden rule can easily come off as you intentionally trying to trip up or sabotage character sheets for no good reason. A password at the end of a post, there is no tripping people up; and if they don't have it then all a GM needs to do is say 'you missed the password' and then you go and make sure you read everything. There would be no GM trying to be coy and subtly hint at what may be wrong.



Romero's Own said:


> That is the 'hidden rule'. And no-one else has missed it because i made corrected them when they did make the mistake. What would make the rule pointless would be telling them what was wrong. By not telling them, simply saying to read the rules, i am ensuring they see the important info in the rules so there is no problems as the game progresses.


The hidden rule is pointless period. If a member has done something wrong, or you want something changed, then it is up to you, the GM, to make sure they are aware of it.

Your the GM, which means you are part story teller, part enforcer, and part decision maker (amongst a few other things.)



Romero's Own said:


> To be honest, most people don't remember the rules because they don't read them. An awful lot of people skim read the rules, this could lead to them not seeing something vital and so encountering difficulty as the RP goes on.


I'm sorry Romero but that is nothing more than bullshit. You will quickly figure out who is not following the rules of your RP and as GM be able to deal with them accordingly. There are some rules that are skimmed over a bit, like no god modding or to respect other players, but there are others that you simply cannot. The number of posts a player can make per update, death, first come vs reserving, sentence minimum; these are all things that you would need to read.

You want people to be more likely to read the rules, then make them stand out. In my own RP's, Fury of Wolves and Trail of Bones, my rules sections are deliberately made to stand out. (In Fury my rules section is in lime green, and in Trail they are indented and in bullets.)



Romero's Own said:


> And i certainly don't agree with you saying that only two things tend to change. Rules are vital to the structure of an RP and not reading them can be serious flaw.


That is partly true. Here in Roleplay Threads there are some rules which do not change from RP to RP while there are also those that do. Some rules here can be considered universal, and thus can be seen as having a lower 'importance' than those which may not be as set in stone (as they are based partly on GM preference.)



Romero's Own said:


> But thanks anyway for ruining the entire point of the hidden rule by posting about it here. Spoiler tags anyone?


It was a pointless thing that doubtless fooled no one. Calm the fuck down.



Santaire said:


> Rarely do people go further than this when they set rules. Sometimes they even shorten it out of respect for people who tend to know most of these rules quite well


Thats really not a good thing though; yes you may be recognizing that the more veteran members consider these rules as universal and common, but someone new to the section might not. It actually makes the most sense to put the most obvious rules either at the top or bottom (but keep them all together.)



Romero's Own said:


> It's Christmas ok, tis the season to be jolly.


Not everyone really cares for Christmas; for some of us its just an over-hyped day trying to steal the spotlight of other days.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

darkreever said:


> Not everyone really cares for Christmas; for some of us its just an over-hyped day trying to steal the spotlight of other days.


Well i do,

You both make good points and i am sorry, it was just something i wanted to try out


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

now that thats over i know i am not in charge but can we try our best to keep the chat to the actual rp and not to experimentation as the rp is the whole reason this thread was posted if you have a problem with how the gm did something could we try do it in pm so that the thread isn't jam packed of posts not actually to do with the rp just a hidden rule


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

The changes have been made tell me whether that is enough or if I have to move the entire battle


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Is everyone OK for this to kick off on Monday?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

sure if post aint finished on monday most likely wont get out till thursday


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

will try to should be able too unless the dreaded. HOMEWORK


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, Mon is okay for me too


----------



## Moxen (Dec 11, 2012)

Mondays are slow for me, so I'm good with it.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Monday is fine by me. I will likely post up sometime on Friday or Saturday though as my work schedule is static and heavy.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

As i am sure most of you have seen the action thread is up. I'm aiming for a Monday 24th update


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The update is up, lot more to it this time so enjoy. Update set for Monday 31st Dec

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

merry christmas and got nothing to do on christmas eve so ill write my post today


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

I will post AFTER new years. Why? well first off im round my dads then my mums then with my mum we visit her side of the family then we visit her boyfriends side of the family then I return to dad and celebrate new years so yeah a bit busy hope this is a good enough reason why im not posting


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Of course Glasses, this festive period is busy for all of us.

If you can grab a few minutes to pm me what your character plans to do it would be appreciated but it isn't needed.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

post post people. Update in two days


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

So with andygorn posting that means all those I am expecting to post have done so.

I'm planning to go ahead with the update tomorrow despite the fact only three people have posted. Glasses man has accounted his absence so I will move him with Moxen and SoA and due to Blackgaurds unexplained absence I am going to give him one more week to post before excluding him from the updates.

For those playing this will be the first update where the two split groups, andygorn in one and the rest in another, get separate updates. You guys can continue to split accordingly but remember the mine in your target.

For anyone watching from the shadows feel free to throw up a character, maybe a soldier from the camp?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Blackguard's unexplained absence is due to his vehicle being stolen. Will post within the week.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Consider your unexplained absence explained. Welcome back, hope you can find your vehicle.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The update is up as planned. Next update is set for MON 7TH

You will notice i have colour coded your names, this is just to make reading easier, if any of you really hate the colour you are pm me and i will change it.

Any questions about the update feel free to ask here or pm me.

And a Happy New Year to those already celebrating it and those waiting for the start of a new year. I hope 2013 treats everyone well.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

romero on updates could you please not use blue for writing as i had to read it five times before i could tell what it said.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

okay dokay, no blue then. I'll go change that now.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

afraid I have to pull out chaps college has decided to smack me in the face and give me a metric ass ton of homework so I literally have no time sorry hope I dont piss too many people off :/


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

nah glasses you gotta do what you gotta do just be glad its the beginning and not half way through


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

This is just to tell everyone the update may be delayed for a few days, wednesday at the latest but i might be able to do it tomorrow.

This gives time for people to post if they haven't already.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

So do people want to continue this or not?

I understand if people don't have time or just can't get motivated (writers block etc.) but i need some kind of an idea as to whether it is worth continuing to write the updates for this.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

just write the update,its just the beginning and its not a majorly important update anyway just have it that those who didnt comment are going with the sergeant.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

cmon why did this die?if it can be revived please do as it only just started


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I can kick this off again but I need more than just son of azurman wanting to continue.

Any existing players or people who want to join can you say your interest up on here and we can get the numbers to continue this.


----------



## Carolus Rex (May 18, 2013)

Romero's Own said:


> Years ago, the Inquisition uncovered and eradicated a sinister Chaos cult on Sepheris Secundus, a frozen mining world in the Calixis Sector. Largely consisting of disenfranchised serfs, those wretched workers who toil in the poisonous atmosphere of this world’s extensive mines, the cult offered escape from the oppressive labour and promised to free those nearly enslaved to the impossible demands of the God Emperor’s Tithe.
> 
> Escape they found, for when word of this insidious group reached the ears of the Inquisition, the response was swift, brutal, and final. To a man, the cultists were exposed, shot or burned, and their blasphemous text consigned to purifying fires.
> 
> ...


((Is there still any available space in this role-play for another to join? And if so, which roles are available?))


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm afraid this has been shutdown for the time being Carolus.


----------

